# Hippy hippy ju ju



## TimT (21/6/14)

So. I have a bunch of sprouted lentils.

I asked the Baron if I could malt them and mash them. She said no. So I made a bunch of lentil burgers from them.

Trouble is: still had a whole bunch of sprouted lentils leftover.

So I made another bunch of lentil burgers.

And there's still a big heap of sprouted lentils.

Just begging.... to be malted. And mashed.

And the Baron is away for a few days.

Has anyone tried this? Does it work? I had a look around the net on other sites and it seems others have had the same idea though maybe not huge success in the mashing process. (Not enough enzyme, perhaps?) I'm thinking making a beer from lentils and something else weird (dandelion root? Chamomile tea?) and calling it 'Hippy HIppy Ju Ju'.

Lentil burgers were ace, btw - 1 cup lentils, 1/4 cup water, 3 tablespoons olive oil, salt, cumin, chilli, garlic to flavour - chuck the whole lot in a blender, whizz it about until it looks suitably disgusting, then fry on a superhot fry pan in some oil for a few minutes.


----------



## Mardoo (21/6/14)

From some research I've done it wasn't at all uncommon to use legumes to make beer during Prohibition in the States.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/6/14)

TimT said:


> So. I have a bunch of sprouted lentils.
> 
> I asked the Baron if I could malt them and mash them. She said no. So I made a bunch of lentil burgers from them.
> 
> ...


I am listening about the lentil burgers but I think the rest will form a lynching party  , bloody hippies.
Nev


----------



## manticle (21/6/14)

Google 'homebrewtalk lentil beer'.


----------



## TimT (21/6/14)

Ta Manticle.

I forgot to include a few ingredients in the lentil burger recipe - they are, however, non-crucial. A bit of celery and carrot are supposed to go into the blender as well with the lentils, oil, etc. They contribute a bit to the flavour and body but the burgers will work just as well without them. Oh, and the lentils are sprouted in the original recipe (left in water for a bit, then drained and left somewhere while they go about their sprouting) but I assume if you just soften them up in water for a few hours they'll work nicely too.


----------



## Vini2ton (21/6/14)

Apparently when juiced lentil sprouts are good for enemas.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/6/14)

Vini2ton said:


> Apparently when juiced lentil sprouts are good for enemas.


Your shitting me ?


----------



## TimT (21/6/14)

Don't poo poo him.


----------



## SmallFry (21/6/14)

TimT said:


> Don't poo poo him.


What a crap joke.


----------



## bullsneck (21/6/14)

Shit thread


----------

